# The Fall of Madania - Recruitment/OOC



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

The once-proud Empire of Madania is divided. After a series of unsuccessful wars against her neighbours, and a slough of unfavourable, hashed peace-treaties, now even on the domestic front, the very heart of Madania itself, the Empire faces danger. This danger is no foreign enemy, no armed rebellion, not even a plague: it is dissent. The noble families and factions that have for so long supported the Empire now seek to secure their own futures, as political and territorial lines are drawn all across the home province of Madania itself. Who will you stand for? Will you cling on to Imperial honour and attempt to avert disaster, will you isolate yourself and weather the storm, or are you one of the opportunistic conspirators? Will you forge Madania anew, or see it drowned in the blood of the slain?

_The Roleplay_

Hello, fellow Heretics. First of all, thank you for taking an interest in this thread; hopefully you might find at least something to spark your creativity, even if you choose not to join. The Fall of Madania plays out the power-struggle that erupted in the very centre of the Madanian Empire in C.238, after numerous defeats abroad. You will roleplay as an important character of some sort, be it a general, politician, bishop, or even patrician. Each character will be a member of a legion, noble house, or dioceses, as the character archetype indicates. Each of these will lie inside one of the four factions, allowing for all manner of intrigue and cross-faction interplay and pacts; this will be explained in the character-creation section.

To give an indication as to the world we are in (as it is unique), I will give a short timeline of events below. As for an indication of society in general, the world is roughly equivalent to ancient Roman level in terms of technology, science, sophistication etc. although there are some differences.

*History of Madanian Empire*

C.-5000 - (not recorded) Dawn of humanity
C.-4900 - (not recorded) Extinction of the _megalonians_
C.-2000 - First recorded literature [wall-inscriptions]
C.-1200 - Mass-migration of tribes to modern-day Madania [cause unknown]
C.-800 - Foreign invasion of the _Arcessi Horde_, unification of Arcessa [roughly half of modern-day Madania]
C.-200 - Fall of Arcessa, society splits once again
C.-80 - _Madani_ faction emerges superior, begins reunification of the land
C.00 - _Madanian Empire_ established, *Emperor Tithe I* crowned
C.09 - First Apotheosis, *Tithe* becomes first deity of the _Circulage_
C.10 - After brief succession crisis, *Emperor Angus I *crowned
C.56 - Subjugation of the _Manali_, first colony established [later invested into home-province of Madania]
C.57 - Second Apotheosis, *Angus* joins the _Circulage_
C.57 - The year of the False Emperor, *Antemperor Criosus I* poisons *Tithe II* and claims throne
C.58 - *Antemperor Criosus I* deposed, *Tithe III* crowned and *Criosus* becomes first demon of the _Antalage_
C.60-95 - Rapid expansion of _Madanian Empire_
C.96 - Faith Crisis, open worship of the _Antalage_
C.97 - _Circulage_ reasserted as the true faith,* Antibishop Varden* declared second demon of the _Antalage_ and publicly executed
C.97 - _The Holy Ambassery_ set up to defend and uphold the_ Circulage_
C.99 - *Tithe III* dies, mourners outraged when _Ambassery_ denies his apotheosis, despite their claims that his spirit has joined with that of *Tithe I* to create an even stronger god
C.99 - *Torin I* crowned amidst criticism over his reaffirmation as *Torin I* rather than *Tithe IV*, motivated by *Tithe III's* apparent rejection from the _Circulage_
C.100-142 - Strong economic and social development, _Madanian Empire_ consolidates its territory and becomes prosperous
C.142 - On his deathbed, *Torin I* dissolves the _Autonomat_, the holy writ by which Emperors ruled, and establishes the _Imperial Council_
C.142 - *Angus II* crowned, controversially revokes the dissolution of the _Autonomat_ and severely weakens the _Imperial Council_, but forces through the apotheosis of *Torin* into the _Circulage_ to appease the people
C.143-178 - Expansion of _Madanian Empire_ resumed with vigour
C.179-210 - Disastrous war with the _Franchescian Republic_
C.210 - *Angus II* slain on the field of battle, _Madanian Empire_ surrenders territory to the _Franchesci_
C.211 - Newly-crowned *Angus III* instigates foolish war with the _Ardendi_
C.211-234 - _Madanian Empire_ looses swathes of land to the _Ardendi_, *Angus III* captured and executed, hasty peace-treaty signed by Council surrendering even more land
C.234 - *Angus IV* crowned, _Madanian Empire_ reorganised into smaller provinces, many ex-citizens disinvested, tensions run high...

_Character Sheets_

I would ideally like 5-8 for this roleplay to work at its best. There are several choices you must make before we even get started, and I will do my best to not overcomplicate!

*Class*

You have a choice of four (4) different classes, although when you later customise your character you will find that the lines between each can be suitably blurred to create a distinctive class of your own. The main archetypes are:

- Patrician *[2/2 remaining]* - The head of a House, Patricians wield immense power and influence, but are the focal point for hostility from both rivals and ambitious allies
- General *[2/3 remaining]* - Born commanders and proven warriors, Generals who have received an Imperial charter control armies independently, making them choice-allies
- Politician *[5/5 remaining]* - Politicians enjoy the most freedom, the most autonomy, and are the most flexible of all classes. It is under their banner that Generals fight, from their sway that Patricians promise support, and through their patronage that Bishops lead the faithful onto victory. Do not be fooled by their unassuming archetype name, the Politician can fulfil almost any role.
- Bishop *[3/3 remaining]* - Bishops hold a power that none others can hope for; faith. The highly-religious Madanian Empire relies on its Bishops to maintain connections to the Circulage, and having the support of a Bishop means the populace will soon follow.

Use the following character-sheet when submitting your character:

*Character-Sheet*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Name: [first and second names only, Madanians do not have any more than two]

Title: [based on your class and house, be creative]

Age: [minimum 21, maximum 46, but bear in mind the average life-expectancy of a Madanian is surprisingly high at around 85]

Personality: [how you are as a person, your individual traits and habits, the way you speak to others and what you think of them]

Appearance: [your body/facial features as well as the clothes you wear most often, pictures welcome & encouraged]

Personal History: [how did you come to hold your current office? what is your background?]

Faction & House: [choose one of the four Factions and one of their main Houses from the Factions listed in the second post]

Traits: [choose Traits from your Class list in the second post]

Resources: [choose Resources from your Class list in the second post, and organise them as you see fit: clear organisation will have benefits in-game! This is where you also detail your Army, if applicable]

Drawbacks: [these will be assigned to you once your character-sheet has been accepted, and will be noted in the third post containing all character-sheets]

Home-Location: [this will be assigned to you once your sheet has been accepted]

Treaties: [this will change as the roleplay progresses, and will be edited into your sheet for you in the third post]

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Make sure to read all the information in the second post before starting a character sheet. I don't want to be editing sheets for hours because you haven't read it through! Please also try and present your sheet well (spacing, use of bold for section-headlines, grammar...!) as it will be an invaluable resource for the roleplay itself, and a good sheet is more likely to get you a place. Don't play the traits/stats to powergame, choose a class and customise it to create a great character, not somebody who's going to "win". We're here to make an epic story, and ultimately my word is final (mwuhahah!) so if you start playing it like Call of Duty you'll find more plagues than you even knew existed running amok through your villages, your castles, and your family... just a note of caution!

Good luck, and happy roleplaying!

~ Solus


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

_Information - Factions & Houses, Traits, Resources, and Maps _

*Factions & Houses*

All characters must choose a faction and a house, which will incur various modifiers depending on each house. At the moment, only Imperial Loyalists have a choice of two houses, whereas the other factions have one option; this will develop as the roleplay continues. 

Whilst these factions all currently sit under the banner of the Madanian Empire, they grow more separate as the years go by, and will be remembered by history for the following titles:

*Imperial Loyalists* - *[4/4 remaining]*

Defenders of the old Empire, men who fight for this cause carry the one thing none of the others can - legitimacy. Their initial advantage is unrivalled in terms of sheer territorial power, however the current regime is increasingly unpopular.

_Faction modifiers: +50 resources and +2 drawbacks_

Houses:

*House Autonomat* - Firm believers in the divine right of the Emperors and their unrestricted rule, House Autonomat will safeguard Imperial autocracy wherever it can. _House modifiers: Patrician-class disallowed, Bishops +1 drawback and +10 traits, Generals -20 resources, Politicians +10 traits and -10 resources_

*House Councilia* - Almost a polar opposite of the House Autonomat, House Councilia believes that the Empire must survive by throwing off the shackles of the Autonomat at increasing Council power. _House modifiers: Patrician -50 resources and +30 traits, General -50 resources and +20 traits, Politicians -40 resources and +10 traits, Bishops -10 resources and +1 drawback_

*Franchescian Establishment* - *[2/3 remaining]*

Whilst still under Imperial rule, the peace-treaty with the Franchescian Republic dictated the instillation of a kind of buffer-zone. The area is still under control of the Madanians, and populated by Madanians, however their proximity to the Republic has made them much more susceptible to its influence and as a result this faction favours cooperation with the Republic rather than continued Imperial resistance.

_Faction modifiers:_ -10 resources and +30 traits

Houses:

*House Hitale* - Despite the harshness of the land they occupy, the ruling House of the Franchescian Establishment continues to survive. Their harsh grit and determination is renowned across the home-province, which makes their support of Franchescian cooperation that much more worrying. House modifiers: _Patrician -30 resources and +10 traits, General -20 resources and +10 traits, Politician +1 drawback and +10 traits_

*Mercintae Union* - *[3/3 remaining]*

Economically powerful, the Mercintae Union controls what was the first colony, taken from the Manali in C.56. Their practical monopoly of gold and precious metals has ensured their place as a strong faction, even if they control relatively little land.

_Faction modifiers:_ +20 resources

Houses:

*House Manala* - Although their naming as an ex-enemy of the Empire raised eyebrows, House Manala's wealth has allowed such minor details to go unchallenged. Control of sea-trade with other provinces via the costal port has strengthened House Manala, even with the recent retraction of the Empire as a whole. _House modifiers: Patrician +10 resources +1 drawback, General +1 drawback, Politician +10 resources_

*Crimanoran Theocracy* - *[3/3 remaining]*

Ultra-religious zealots, the Crimanoran Theocracy upholds the Circulage like no other faction. It is their darkest secret that the second demon of the Antalage, Varden, once came from their own lands. Their fervour today more than makes up for any past blight, however.

_Faction modifiers:_ +1 drawback, +10 traits

Houses:

*Holy Ambassery* - The pinnacle of faith and loyalty to the Circulage, the Ambassery was established after the Faith Crisis of C.96 in an attempt to clamp down on false worship. Whilst it may well boast to be the most religious of all Houses, the Ambassery has made many political errors in the past. _House modifiers: General +10 resources, Bishop +10 resources, Politician +1 drawback_

_Starting Political Map:_










The colours correspond to their factions. Each county is numbered. The red circles indicate villages, the grey boxes with red boxes towns, and the grey box with red box and bright-red circle the capital city, Sancta.

_Resources_

This outlines what each class can choose for resources. The names chosen here are completely arbitrary. I expect players to come up with their own names and descriptions for their resources in the following fashion:

*Player-chosen name* _[Arbitrary name]_
_Fluff_
Statistical details where applicable (number of troops etc.)

Do this for each resource, and remember that where organisations are involved (armies, knightly orders, religious sects etc.) that the more detailed you are in creating your command-structure, the greater benefit this will have. If you say "army, 5000 men" it will be the most ungodly rabble known to man. They will all be completely naked (you didn't specify equipment) unarmed (no specified weapons) untrained (no specified role) disorganised (no regiments/divisions), leaderless (no designated commanders) and completely useless. The more detailed _you_ are, the more efficient and tightly-run that resource will be!

*Patricians - Base allowance 100*

_Police Force [65]_ - The Patrician has made a major step forward in civil government, establishing a civilian-volunteer police force that can control the populace without inciting the same dissent as raising an army levy.

_Significant Defences [55]_ - The Patrician has put time and money into reinforcing towns, villages, and county borders. Any defensive action will be much more effective.

_Advanced Irrigation [50]_ - Farming has been made significantly more effective thanks to scientific and technological advancement.

_Faction Propoganda_ [40] - A rudimentary state-press system has been effected, allowing swift propagation of the house-line to the literate.

_Modern infrastructure [40]_ - Roads, bridges, toll-gates; this Patrician has invested heavily in making everything run that bit smoother.

_Fair laws [25]_ - The Patrician has created a state of equality, increasing his popularity.

_Unfair laws [20]_ - The Patrician ruthlessly exploits his people, gaining the highest economic benefit at the cost of love and affection.

_Knightly order [15]_ - Through careful cultivation, this Patrician has established an order of chivalry and virtue.

_A big castle [10]_ - Rather than spending it on his people, this Patrician has erected a mighty fortress in his home-county. 

_Additional forces [5 each]_ - Allows for extra forces under the house banner: 200 extra foot-soldiers, or 100 soldiers and 10 artillery pieces, or 20 artillery pieces. See Army notes.

*Generals - base allowance 50*

_Fortress [25]_ - The General has his own fortress; a lucky man indeed.

_Special training [20]_ - This General's men are tightly-drilled, and are more effective in combat.

_Calvary [10 each]_ - 100 Cavalry. See Army notes.

_Soldiers [5 each]_ - 200 Soldiers. See Army notes.

_Artillery [5 each]_ - 20 Artillery. See Army notes.

*Politicians - base allowance 40*

_Web of contacts [30]_ - This Politician knows somebody for any and every circumstance.

_A few favours [15]_ - Numerous people owe this Politician a favour, which will no doubt come in handy later on.

_Private Guard [5 each]_ - Having your own forces comes in handy. 50 Soldiers.

*Bishops - base allowance 40*

_Grand cathedral [40]_ This Bishop resides in a towering colossus, venerating the divine power of the Circulage in endless splendour

_Assassin sect [35]_ - The Bishop has created a shadowy sect of religious assassins, who will readily lay down their life (after their target's has already been relieved, of course) for their belief.

_Inquisitorial Order [20] _The Bishop ruthlessly roots out heretics and damned followers of the Antalage, and his Inquisitors make him greatly feared.

_Parish Guard [5 each]_ - Even churches require protection from time to time. 50 Soldiers.

_Starting Economic Map:_










Light-green indicates farmland, dark-green being nothing of economic value. Grey indicates common metals, and yellow rare-metals.

_Traits_

As with Resources, please lay out your traits in as detailed a manner as possible. Each class has a list of traits, as well as each having House-specific traits which are free and cannot be discarded.

*Patricians - base allowance 50*

_Financial genius [50]_ - Governing the economic health of his house comes naturally to this Patrician.

_Man of the people [40]_ - Whether by speeches or policy, this Patrician wins the hearts of the populace like non other.

_Diplomatically-minded [30] _- This Patrician knows how diplomacy works better than any other.

_Militarily-minded [25]_ - This Patrician is known to be aggressive and belligerent.

_Low cunning [10]_ - The man has an instinct for life in general, one that has served him well.

*Generals - base allowance 80*

_Peerless warrior [75]_ - The General's personal prowess is unmatched.

_Logistical genius [60]_ - This General considers not only the military side of warfare, but how his soldiers will get there, what they will eat, and lines of supply; a trait sorely lacking in most of Madania's generals.

_Swift-assault doctrine [45]_ - Assaults conducted by this general will be swift and bloody.

_Steady attack doctrine [40]_ - Whilst they don't make progress as quickly, attacks undertaken by this general are calculated and inevitable in outcome.

_Unyielding defender [40]_ - Able to hold no matter the cost, this General will never falter regardless of casualties.

_Elastic defence [30]_ - This General prefers to give ground rather than lives, which has its advantages against overwhelming opponents.

_Political mind [15]_ - This General actually has a brain beyond the front lines, and is surprisingly well-attuned to the political battlefield.

*Politician - base allowance 60*

_Unrivalled negotiator [55]_ - The Politician is able to secure any deal, no matter how far-fetched it may sound at first.

_Brilliant statesman [50]_ - Speeches and court-manipulation come naturally to this man.

_Radical [30]_ - This Politician is of radical persuasion.

_Conservative [30]_ - This Politician leans more towards conservatism.

_Religiously-mindful [5]_ - A rare blend of political and religious considerations occupy this man's thoughts, making him a good representative for both.

*Bishops - base allowance 30*

Prophet [30] - This Bishop at least claims to have been visited by the Circulage.

_Frenzied preacher [15]_ The Bishop is able to inspire a congregation like few others.

_Kind [5] _- The Bishop is a paragon of kindly virtue.

_House-Specific Traits_

*House Autonomat:* In-line to the Throne.

*House Councilia:* Supporter of the People.

*House Hitale:* Republican Backing.

*House Manala:* Naval Dominance.

*Holy Ambassery:* Saintly Devotion.

_Army Notes_

As explained in the Resources section, the player is expected to outline their various forces and create their own command structure. I will explain which classes have forces available, and how much they can call upon, as well as how roughly the forces are organised.

Patrician: Direct control of 200 soldiers and 50 cavalry, indirect control of entire House (variable)

General: Direct control of 700 soldiers, 150 cavalry, and 50 artillery

Politician & Bishop: None (unless selected under resources/traits).

*"Soldiers"*

The basic foot-unit. On average, a Soldier will be equipped with some kind of basic hand weapon, and a set of light armour (mostly leather, perhaps some chainmail). However, as you will organise your troops, I doubt the nondescript "Soldier" will remain. You must organise your "Soldiers" into Heavy Infantry, Light Infantry, Missile Infantry, and Skirmishers. These are the _broad_ archetypes, and within each you will have various units depending on personal taste. You might have Heavy Axemen for Heavy Infantry, for example, or Slingers for Missile Infantry. 

Each unit/division/regiment (depending on how you organise your forces) must have their equipment and weaponry, as well as role-designation and general archetype all specified. A typical regiment might look like this:

*3rd Swordsmen Regiment*
_Fluffy description/history encouraged_
75 Swordsmen [Light Infantry], equipped with iron shortswords, light leather and chainmail armour, and wooden shields.

However, you cannot decide that your entire "soldier" force consists of fully-armoured greatsword-wielding knights. A rough indication of how your forces can be split:

40-70% Light Infantry
0-30% Heavy Infantry
0-40% Missile Infantry
0-25% Skirmishers

Of course, individual cases may warrant different splits, but this is the general guide.

*"Cavalry"*

Follow the same guide as the above, except with the following split:

40-70% Light Cavalry
30-50% Knights
0-10% Elite Cataphracts
0-20% Mounted Archers

*"Artillery"*

Unlike the above, Artillery don't really have "splits". The Empire doesn't have explosive technology, so no cannon! Other than that, you could have Onagers, Ballistas, Catapaults, Stone-Throwers, Heavy Harpoon-Launchers, whatever. As before, describe how your Artillery is set out in the command structure.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

That's a lot to read, but hopefully it will be worth it! Thank you for showing interest, I hope you'll consider joining.

~ Solus


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

_Character Sheets:_

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*G0arr - Felix Pera*

*Name:* Felix Pera

*Title:* Marshal General, Knight Protector of the Empire and Arms Man of the Republic.

*Age:* 44

*Personality: *


Felix is a man attuned to a strict code. When dealing with others he shows respect and attentiveness, as long as it is returned. One thing he has little temper for is a man who seems to talk at people. He sees official protocol and functions as a necessity for civil life. Though if it serves no purpose, he will avoid it or be as respectful as possible as he suffers through the boredom.
As a military man the sight of a sword on a man’s hip is not uncommon. However Felix carries a gladius at all times. He sees it as a symbol of his station, and a mark of respect to his adopted father. The stubborn practice has led to difficulty during meetings as an armed man can appear paranoid, or overly eager to kill another.
One of the major stepping stones Felix had been forced to struggle with is illiteracy. He was nearly 20 years old before learning, and has always struggled with it. In an official military capacity he is able to identify units and numbers from memory and repetition, but for more than that it can be a struggle. He is often found with someone that can assist him, from his wife to a good friend. Without help he prefers to read alone, but it takes time for him to read (normally needing to sound out the words) and often makes his temper more volatile. Because of this Felix prefers meetings to letters.


*Appearance: *

Felix stands 5’ 5” with short cut dusty blond hair, and a trimmed beard. His skin is lightly tanned. The end of his left pinky was severed in battle some years ago. There are many scars on his hands and chest from a lifetime as a soldier, and scars on his back form his earlier years. His face is strong and angular with hazel eyes, and a single small scar on his chin. 
Felix dresses to the occasion before him. For a meeting with nobility he often adopts good quality clothing, for less formal occasions a simple tunic and trousers would suffice. The only constant pieces of his outfit are a pair of heavy leather shoes with shin guards, and a gladius on his hip.
When at war Felix wears a mixed set of armor. The basis is a full set of leather. Added to this a full overlapping scale mail coat adding excellent protection to his upper body, with lose chain sleeves hanging from his shoulders to below his elbows. Full leg and arm guards with gloves are also incorporated. His helmet is metal backed with thick leather with a veil that can be used to provide additional protection to the face. On his hip he carries a gladius with a well used bastard sword on his back. He has large wooden shield that is often attached to his person, and at least one spear. He rides a large horse common for the knights that is also in mail armor.


*Personal History: *


Felix was born to poverty and destitute. His mother died when he was 2 years old leaving a family of three boys and two girls behind. By the age of 4 Felix was alone. He survived by begging food or stealing it. For almost two years he fought to survive.
At the age of 6 Felix made a mistake that changed his life. The winter had been harsh and the young boy was nearly starved. He tried to steal from a small group of travelers, and failed. The travelers were in fact soldiers, and the law dictated a simple consequence, death. Their leader, Marshal Blandus Maria, decided on another punishment, life. The young boy would serve the Marshal as the army marched to war. Those earliest years were the harshest. Punishments were heavy handed, and rewards were scarce. 
By the age of 9 Felix had began to mature under the iron fist of the army. He was often was used as a laborer in the camps. The duties kept him busy throughout the day, and gave him time to watch the battles as they unfolded. It was during this time he began to show interest in the actual activity of the soldiers beyond simple curiosity. The soldiers began to refer to the boy as Pera (a word translated as bag) as they would often see him carrying sacks or bags of supplies through the camp. The name quickly stuck.
In C.202 the Marshal lost his youngest son. In his grief he looked to the young boy who had served him for nearly 6 years. The relationship changed from that of a master and underling to something akin to family. At the age of 13 Felix was given the choice to enlist, which he accepted. 
The first years of service Felix was behind the front lines assisting with security of the supply lines, and foraging duties. While the task was rather dull it gave him valuable insight on the workings behind the army. 
During the Battle of the Highlands in late C.206 the Felix distinguished himself when his foraging unit was caught behind an advance. The small force of mostly hunters, and very lightly armored men made several raids against the enemy support lines. These raids were to take, destroy, or in rare cases poison the Empire’s supplies. The resulting supply shortage and sickness forced a hasty assault that cost the Imperial army dearly. 
After the battle Felix was offered a new position with a forward regiment. For the next four years he served slowly rising through the ranks as the war between the Madanian Empire and Franchescian Republic came to a close. 
During the battle of the Imperial Marshes, in the last year of the war, Felix commanded the 4th Halberdiers and 2nd Long Swords having a total of 100 men. His quick thinking and care during an engagement opened the enemy line for Michael Tarius to seize the enemy’s supply chain and sweep their artillery from the field. The two became fast friends. Michael was shocked to learn that Felix was unable to read, and began teaching him. 

When the war ended Felix was 20 years old. Upon his return from the war the old Marshal, Blandus Maria, approached him with a proposition. This was a two fold agreement; first Felix would officially become part of the house of Maria. Second as part of the standard treaty the Empire of Madania was interested in sealing their agreement in blood. Felix was one of the many nobles or commanders chosen to seal this agreement. At the time he was a Low Marshal in the Republic’s army, and the only unmarried ‘child’ of the Maria household. His marriage was to Mira Karus and the house of Hitale. 
The relationship was tense for the first years between the two. To Felix it felt like betrayal, but a sense of duty followed him into the marriage. Mira however was infuriated upon learning that her husband was a simple soldier adopted into a noble household.
In C.212 Felix was called to war as a Marshal of the Empire. He is given a small contingent, and required to bring men from the Franchescian Establishment. Felix quickly maneuvered into a position to request mercenaries from the Republic through his adopted family. He left with 200 men at his command. Shortly afterword he news reached him of the birth of twin sons Joseph, and Bryce.

At the war’s beginning Felix found himself once again guarding and setting up supply lines. While the position was not ideal or enjoyable it gave him certain privileges. One of which was the ability to see his children, and become more accustomed to his wife. In C.214 twin daughters were born. It was also during this year that Felix’s adopted father died. The inheritance he received was little more than a token amount of coin and the old Marshal’s gladius, a weapon that Felix still carries to this day.
It was in C.216 that Felix received a promotion to a Field Marshal due to his efficiency, and some political maneuvering (mostly by his father-in-law). The position required him to enter the front lines, and was too dangerous for his family. 
In C.221 Felix received a knighthood for his action during the Battle of Isidar Landing, and is promoted to Lord Marshal. As part of this affair Felix returned home for several months. It was at that time he learned of his youngest daughter, Briana. Before leaving in C.222 Felix is informed that his wife is with child again, this time a son that would be named after his adopted father, Blandus.

From C.222 until C.230 Felix returned to a losing war. He was constantly undermanned and fighting for the supplies he needed. Eventually he was forced to give ground to the Ardendi military. The trade off allowed for series of tactics. As supply lines were forced to chase the army Felix used rear raids to weaken or break the supplies. Once the pursuing army reached its limit Felix countered. The longest of these moves was during the Battle of Basun Plains when Felix gave nearly 40 miles over 3 days before his counterassault. It was only through political maneuvering and key victories that he was able to maintain his standing.
In C.231 Felix was given a promotion to Marshal General. This new rank came with an added bonus, redeployment. Felix was sent back to the Establishment in favor of a more aggressive General. Felix learned of the death of the former Emperor shortly before the crowning of Angus IV.


*Faction & House:* Franchescian Establishment, House Hitale 

*Traits: *


_Logistical Genius_ (60) –Working with supply lines and transport was one of the first tasks Felix undertook. He learned form this that despite how minor it appears this is one of most important aspect of victory and defeat.
_Elastic Defense_ (30) – In war it is often easier to replace land and equipment than to replace men. To this end Felix often gives ground to a foe forcing him to extend lines or luring him away from more vital areas.
_Political Mind _(15) – Born of common stock and being an officer in the army Felix has been forced to deal with politics. From dealing with an ‘entitled’ officer, to foraging form nobles, and defending his position to overly eager commanders he has learned what a minefield this arena can be. These dealings have taught him that war is not the only place that requires careful planning and preparation. 
_Remaining:_ 15


*Resources:* 


_Special trained_ (20) – With a lack of resources at his disposal Felix has instead focused on the ability of army. Constant training and even mercenary work is undergone by the armed forces to ensure each man is prepared.
Remaining 0 

*
Army:*



*Infantry:*
Each infantry line is broken down into squads of 10 men. One of these men is appointed as the captain for the other nine.
In the units containing 20 or 30 men 2 or 3 squads are formed together. When this is done they stand in rank, and one of the captains is appointed over this larger unit.

_1st 2nd and 3rd Men at Arms_ (each) - 30 Swordsmen [Light Infantry] Equipped with Light Leather under a thick studded leather coat, a wooden shield, and iron short swords
_4th and 5th Men at Arms_ (each) - 30 Macemen [Light Infantry] Equipped with Light Leather under a thick studded leather coat, a wooden shield, and iron warhammers
_6th and 7th Men at Arms_ (each) - 30 Axmen [Light Infantry] Equipped with Light Leather under a thick studded leather coat, a wooden shield, and iron battleaxe

_1st 2nd 3rd and 4th Axmen_ (each) - 10 Great Axmen [Light Infantry] Equipped with full studded leather armor over padded armor, one iron long knife, and an iron broad axe
Axmen are often added to another unit, as an added assault line. This provides additional protection for the men, and gives an added supprise in combat.

_1st 2nd and 3rd Polemen _(each) – 20 Polearm Men-at-arms[Light Infantry] Equipped with full studded leather armor over padding, one iron long knife, and an iron Voulge.
Primarily used for engaging heavy armor or horsemen. They can also be added to augment other infantry if required.

_1st 2nd 3rd 4th and 5th Armsmen_(each)- 30 Armsmen[Heavy Infantry] Equipped with full split mail armor including bracers and leggings backed in leather, large wooden shields, one iron tipped spear, and an iron short sword.
_5th 6th and 7th Armsmen_(each)- 30 Armsmen[Heavy Infantry] Equipped with full split mail armor including bracers and leggings backed in leather, large wooden shields, one iron tipped spear, and an iron battleax.

_The Huntsmen- _180 Huntsmen[Skirmisher/Missile infantry] Equipped with light leather armor, one iron warhammer, a large knife or hand ax, and a longbow.
The Huntsmen are the army’s scouts, skirmishers, archers, and foragers. They do not normally follow the standard build for the other line infantry. They are often released in groups of 5 men under normal conditions and lead by a Targeter. The Targeter is the most senior huntsman of the group. They are tasked with scouting, and foraging while the army is on the march. Once a battle line is drawn some are formed into units of 10 men much like the standard infantry. Once formed up they join the battle line as archers, while the smaller teams continue as skirmishers.

*Calvary*
Calvary are broken into units of 5 men. These are lead by an appointed captain. In battle they are normally formed into ‘lines’ composed of some number of units with one captain leading the formation.

_1st through 12th Outriders_ (each) [Light Calvary]- Equipped with studded leather coat over light leather, leather barding for the horses, an iron tipped spear, wooden shield, and up to 4 javelins.

_1st through 12th Heavy Riders_ (each) [Knights]-Each knight carries full split mail armor backed with leather padding, a wooden shield, iron tipped long spear, and iron long sword or iron headed warhammer. They are mounted upon a warhorse bread to be robust and hearty. These horses have excellent stamina and are given scale mail barding for protection.

_30 Mounted Huntsmen-_ Equipped with light leather, iron tipped short spear, shortsword, and a shortbow.
Used for the same purpose as the Huntsmen, but trained to use shortbows from horseback.

*Artillery*
_2 Trebuchet
8 Catapults
10 Carroballista
10 Ballista
20 Scorpio_


*Drawbacks:* 

TBC. 


*Home-Location:* Province 3, Dardano [Town]

*Treaties:* 

None. 


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

That took a while! All the information required for making a character is now available, and I will be more than happy to answer any questions. No query is too trivial; I do recognise that the above process is rather complicated!

[Possibly reserved-post for more character sheets]


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

A lot of work has obviously been put into this and in my opinion it has really paid off.

The diversity available has really piqued my interest and I would enter a character in no time if my time wasn't taken up by exams/running my own RP.

But if i juggle that...... and then stop that......


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Winter is coming!  

This looks phenomenal, no small part due to the amount of effort put in; but like Romero school work's bringing me down  Just ask him about my posting consistency really. Although, if you're still accepting down the line I may try to throw in my lot


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm not the only one that thought of GoT when I read this?

That isn't offense to you Solus, it might just be that me and Yru0 are both crazy.

I'll defiantly have a look at wherever i can get a character up for this, but no promises.


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments guys, I do appreciate them. Don't worry if you've not got much time at the moment, I can understand that!

One question for Romero though: GoT? I might just be being incredibly dense (highly likely) but not sure what you're referring to there! :laugh:


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Game of Thrones.

And I really do mean it when I say the effort really shows for this


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm really tempted I must admit


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

I've been in PM-contact with one member who will be submitting a Patrician, so if anyone has any queries don't be shy or you might miss out!


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

One note that I forgot to mention about traits/resources: if you have spare from character-creation, note these on your sheet. They will not go to waste, but you will instead be closer to your first in-roleplay trait/resource gain. The original tables are a starting-point, in-game traits/resources will be tailored depending on your actions/character.


----------



## Roy-o-Roma (Apr 16, 2013)

Solus, I am working on making a character and you state that each house receives a trait, like in line to throne, for the people, can you explain these traits? Also, there are a number of counties that do not have villages or cities, how big are these counties? Do all the counties have smaller villages and population, and the marked villages are more so noteworthy larger village towns?


----------



## MrMantis (Apr 29, 2013)

I'll make a character sometime this week. Latest is Saturday. Iv'e two concerts so this is a pretty stressful week. But i'll make sure and get it in.


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

Ray-o-Roma,

The House-specific traits affect everyone in that house, and so they won't act identically for everyone who's part of the house. During the roleplay it will affect different characters in different ways, to reflect their individual nature; a bishop might be affected differently to a politician, for example.

The counties vary (as per the maps), but I would say each is about 100 by 100 miles (length/width) as a rough guide. As for the counties without villages, obviously people will live there, but not in a substantial settlement. I suppose my standards for "village" are high; ten-twenty houses with a couple of farms is *not* a village, for example, and there might be many such homesteads scattered through a county. There might be alehouses, fenced coaching-inns, mining towns, large farms, country estates, etc. but they won't count as a full village.

A village would consist of 30+ houses, with a market, church, inns etc. whilst a town is much larger, often walled-off. Sancta, the capital city, could be effectively compared to ancient Rome in terms of sheer scale and magnitude. Hope that helps, thank you for taking interest!


----------



## Roy-o-Roma (Apr 16, 2013)

Ok so I am not trying to lay claim here, but I am posting this a courtesy of who I am trying to do and to what house, so hopefully someone else does not start on the same thing. Not that it can't be the same, just with the amount work involved with these characters, I am sure it would be dissapointing to find two other generals for the same house, posted just before yours.

Tychus Korensai
General
Crimanoran Theocracy

I will update this post once he is complete. I have a ton done, but there is still another ton to do.


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks Roy-o-Roma; don't worry about "claiming", I think for the sheer volume going into the character sheets it might be a good idea for this roleplay.

So, in a similar vein, somebody has been PMing me who is also writing up their Franchescian Establishment General. Hopefully this will avoid somebody having to do a total rewrite down the line!


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Name: Felix Pera

Title: Marshal General, Knight Protector of the Empire and Arms Man of the Republic.

Age: 44

Personality: 
Felix is a man attuned to a strict code. When dealing with others he shows respect and attentiveness, as long as it is returned. One thing he has little temper for is a man who seems to talk at people. He sees official protocol and functions as a necessity for civil life. Though if it serves no purpose, he will avoid it or be as respectful as possible as he suffers through the boredom.
As a military man the sight of a sword on a man’s hip is not uncommon. However Felix carries a gladius at all times. He sees it as a symbol of his station, and a mark of respect to his adopted father. The stubborn practice has led to difficulty during meetings as an armed man can appear paranoid, or overly eager to kill another.
One of the major stepping stones Felix had been forced to struggle with is illiteracy. He was nearly 20 years old before learning, and has always struggled with it. In an official military capacity he is able to identify units and numbers from memory and repetition, but for more than that it can be a struggle. He is often found with someone that can assist him, from his wife to a good friend. Without help he prefers to read alone, but it takes time for him to read (normally needing to sound out the words) and often makes his temper more volatile. Because of this Felix prefers meetings to letters.

Appearance: Felix stands 5’ 5” with short cut dusty blond hair, and a trimmed beard. His skin is lightly tanned. The end of his left pinky was severed in battle some years ago. There are many scars on his hands and chest from a lifetime as a soldier, and scars on his back form his earlier years. His face is strong and angular with hazel eyes, and a single small scar on his chin. 
Felix dresses to the occasion before him. For a meeting with nobility he often adopts good quality clothing, for less formal occasions a simple tunic and trousers would suffice. The only constant pieces of his outfit are a pair of heavy leather shoes with shin guards, and a gladius on his hip.
When at war Felix wears a mixed set of armor. The basis is a full set of leather. Added to this a full overlapping scale mail coat adding excellent protection to his upper body, with lose chain sleeves hanging from his shoulders to below his elbows. Full leg and arm guards with gloves are also incorporated. His helmet is metal backed with thick leather with a veil that can be used to provide additional protection to the face. On his hip he carries a gladius with a well used bastard sword on his back. He has large wooden shield that is often attached to his person, and at least one spear. He rides a large horse common for the knights that is also in mail armor.

Personal History: 
Felix was born to poverty and destitute. His mother died when he was 2 years old leaving a family of three boys and two girls behind. By the age of 4 Felix was alone. He survived by begging food or stealing it. For almost two years he fought to survive.
At the age of 6 Felix made a mistake that changed his life. The winter had been harsh and the young boy was nearly starved. He tried to steal from a small group of travelers, and failed. The travelers were in fact soldiers, and the law dictated a simple consequence, death. Their leader, Marshal Blandus Maria, decided on another punishment, life. The young boy would serve the Marshal as the army marched to war. Those earliest years were the harshest. Punishments were heavy handed, and rewards were scarce. 
By the age of 9 Felix had began to mature under the iron fist of the army. He was often was used as a laborer in the camps. The duties kept him busy throughout the day, and gave him time to watch the battles as they unfolded. It was during this time he began to show interest in the actual activity of the soldiers beyond simple curiosity. The soldiers began to refer to the boy as Pera (a word translated as bag) as they would often see him carrying sacks or bags of supplies through the camp. The name quickly stuck.
In C.202 the Marshal lost his youngest son. In his grief he looked to the young boy who had served him for nearly 6 years. The relationship changed from that of a master and underling to something akin to family. At the age of 13 Felix was given the choice to enlist, which he accepted. 
The first years of service Felix was behind the front lines assisting with security of the supply lines, and foraging duties. While the task was rather dull it gave him valuable insight on the workings behind the army. 
During the Battle of the Highlands in late C.206 the Felix distinguished himself when his foraging unit was caught behind an advance. The small force of mostly hunters, and very lightly armored men made several raids against the enemy support lines. These raids were to take, destroy, or in rare cases poison the Empire’s supplies. The resulting supply shortage and sickness forced a hasty assault that cost the Imperial army dearly. 
After the battle Felix was offered a new position with a forward regiment. For the next four years he served slowly rising through the ranks as the war between the Madanian Empire and Franchescian Republic came to a close. 
During the battle of the Imperial Marshes, in the last year of the war, Felix commanded the 4th Halberdiers and 2nd Long Swords having a total of 100 men. His quick thinking and care during an engagement opened the enemy line for Michael Tarius to seize the enemy’s supply chain and sweep their artillery from the field. The two became fast friends. Michael was shocked to learn that Felix was unable to read, and began teaching him. 

When the war ended Felix was 20 years old. Upon his return from the war the old Marshal, Blandus Maria, approached him with a proposition. This was a two fold agreement; first Felix would officially become part of the house of Maria. Second as part of the standard treaty the Empire of Madania was interested in sealing their agreement in blood. Felix was one of the many nobles or commanders chosen to seal this agreement. At the time he was a Low Marshal in the Republic’s army, and the only unmarried ‘child’ of the Maria household. His marriage was to Mira Karus and the house of Hitale. 
The relationship was tense for the first years between the two. To Felix it felt like betrayal, but a sense of duty followed him into the marriage. Mira however was infuriated upon learning that her husband was a simple soldier adopted into a noble household.
In C.212 Felix was called to war as a Marshal of the Empire. He is given a small contingent, and required to bring men from the Franchescian Establishment. Felix quickly maneuvered into a position to request mercenaries from the Republic through his adopted family. He left with 200 men at his command. Shortly afterword he news reached him of the birth of twin sons Joseph, and Bryce.

At the war’s beginning Felix found himself once again guarding and setting up supply lines. While the position was not ideal or enjoyable it gave him certain privileges. One of which was the ability to see his children, and become more accustomed to his wife. In C.214 twin daughters were born. It was also during this year that Felix’s adopted father died. The inheritance he received was little more than a token amount of coin and the old Marshal’s gladius, a weapon that Felix still carries to this day.
It was in C.216 that Felix received a promotion to a Field Marshal due to his efficiency, and some political maneuvering (mostly by his father-in-law). The position required him to enter the front lines, and was too dangerous for his family. 
In C.221 Felix received a knighthood for his action during the Battle of Isidar Landing, and is promoted to Lord Marshal. As part of this affair Felix returned home for several months. It was at that time he learned of his youngest daughter, Briana. Before leaving in C.222 Felix is informed that his wife is with child again, this time a son that would be named after his adopted father, Blandus.

From C.222 until C.230 Felix returned to a losing war. He was constantly undermanned and fighting for the supplies he needed. Eventually he was forced to give ground to the Ardendi military. The trade off allowed for series of tactics. As supply lines were forced to chase the army Felix used rear raids to weaken or break the supplies. Once the pursuing army reached its limit Felix countered. The longest of these moves was during the Battle of Basun Plains when Felix gave nearly 40 miles over 3 days before his counterassault. It was only through political maneuvering and key victories that he was able to maintain his standing.
In C.231 Felix was given a promotion to Marshal General. This new rank came with an added bonus, redeployment. Felix was sent back to the Establishment in favor of a more aggressive General. Felix learned of the death of the former Emperor shortly before the crowning of Angus IV.

Faction & House: Franchescian Establishment, House Hitale 
Traits: 
Logistical Genius (60) –Working with supply lines and transport was one of the first tasks Felix undertook. He learned form this that despite how minor it appears this is one of most important aspect of victory and defeat.
Elastic Defense (30) – In war it is often easier to replace land and equipment than to replace men. To this end Felix often gives ground to a foe forcing him to extend lines or luring him away from more vital areas.
Political Mind (15) – Born of common stock and being an officer in the army Felix has been forced to deal with politics. From dealing with an ‘entitled’ officer, to foraging form nobles, and defending his position to overly eager commanders he has learned what a minefield this arena can be. These dealings have taught him that war is not the only place that requires careful planning and preparation. 
Remaining: 15

Resources: 
Special trained (20) – With a lack of resources at his disposal Felix has instead focused on the ability of army. Constant training and even mercenary work is undergone by the armed forces to ensure each man is prepared.
Remaining 0 

Army:

Infantry:
Each infantry line is broken down into squads of 10 men. One of these men is appointed as the captain for the other nine.
In the units containing 20 or 30 men 2 or 3 squads are formed together. When this is done they stand in rank, and one of the captains is appointed over this larger unit.

1st 2nd and 3rd Men at Arms (each) - 30 Swordsmen [Light Infantry] Equipped with Light Leather under a thick studded leather coat, a wooden shield, and iron short swords
4th and 5th Men at Arms (each) - 30 Macemen [Light Infantry] Equipped with Light Leather under a thick studded leather coat, a wooden shield, and iron warhammers
6th and 7th Men at Arms (each) - 30 Axmen [Light Infantry] Equipped with Light Leather under a thick studded leather coat, a wooden shield, and iron battleaxe

1st 2nd 3rd and 4th Axmen (each) - 10 Great Axmen [Light Infantry] Equipped with full studded leather armor over padded armor, one iron long knife, and an iron broad axe
Axmen are often added to another unit, as an added assault line. This provides additional protection for the men, and gives an added supprise in combat.

1st 2nd and 3rd Polemen (each) – 20 Polearm Men-at-arms[Light Infantry] Equipped with full studded leather armor over padding, one iron long knife, and an iron Voulge.
Primarily used for engaging heavy armor or horsemen. They can also be added to augment other infantry if required.

1st 2nd 3rd 4th and 5th Armsmen(each)- 30 Armsmen[Heavy Infantry] Equipped with full split mail armor including bracers and leggings backed in leather, large wooden shields, one iron tipped spear, and an iron short sword.
5th 6th and 7th Armsmen(each)- 30 Armsmen[Heavy Infantry] Equipped with full split mail armor including bracers and leggings backed in leather, large wooden shields, one iron tipped spear, and an iron battleax.

The Huntsmen- 180 Huntsmen[Skirmisher/Missile infantry] Equipped with light leather armor, one iron warhammer, a large knife or hand ax, and a longbow.
The Huntsmen are the army’s scouts, skirmishers, archers, and foragers. They do not normally follow the standard build for the other line infantry. They are often released in groups of 5 men under normal conditions and lead by a Targeter. The Targeter is the most senior huntsman of the group. They are tasked with scouting, and foraging while the army is on the march. Once a battle line is drawn some are formed into units of 10 men much like the standard infantry. Once formed up they join the battle line as archers, while the smaller teams continue as skirmishers.

Calvary
Calvary are broken into units of 5 men. These are lead by an appointed captain. In battle they are normally formed into ‘lines’ composed of some number of units with one captain leading the formation.

1st through 12th Outriders (each) [Light Calvary]- Equipped with studded leather coat over light leather, leather barding for the horses, an iron tipped spear, wooden shield, and up to 4 javelins.

1st through 12th Heavy Riders (each) [Knights]-Each knight carries full split mail armor backed with leather padding, a wooden shield, iron tipped long spear, and iron long sword or iron headed warhammer. They are mounted upon a warhorse bread to be robust and hearty. These horses have excellent stamina and are given scale mail barding for protection.

30 Mounted Huntsmen- Equipped with light leather, iron tipped short spear, shortsword, and a shortbow.
Used for the same purpose as the Huntsmen, but trained to use shortbows from horseback.

Artillery
2 Trebuchet
8 Catapults
10 Carroballista
10 Ballista
20 Scorpio

Sorry Roy-o-Rama. Finished him this morning before I looked at the thread to see your post. Hope it doesn't throw a wrench into your plan for a character.


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

Character accepted G0arr, as per PM. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Roy-o-Roma (Apr 16, 2013)

Bah, no problem, ill change tychus to another house then, you have pretty much the exact build I was going to use, so two Franchescian generals with the same build would not be the greatest. I may throw him into the religious house. Could be very interesting back story considering Tychus battle strategies and views may not be the most inline with the Church.:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

Still lots of space, don't by shy if you have any questions! That's what I'm here for.


----------



## Roy-o-Roma (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey Solus, just an update, still working on my General, had some real life stuff come up and and re-drafted his history a few times before something bubbled up that was less cheesy and wasn't obviously edited for the house change. Should be up in a day or two. Also updated Character for the house he is now in.


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for the update, don't worry about RL, I know it's a pain.


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

Interest thus far has been disappointing. I'm grateful to those that have posted, and especially to G0arr for his character, but I can't run it with a single person. Am I to push on or let this die before it even starts?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I've been kind of distracted lately

But my character will be up by the end of this week


----------



## Roy-o-Roma (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey solus, my character will be ready soon, I aplogize for the delays. The events of last week finally got resolved this weekend, so my character willdef be upbefore end of week.


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you! A good poke now and then does the trick usually I've found. 

We also have a new member of Heresy who's PM'd me about a Bishop character, so we should quadruple our number soon!


----------



## Roy-o-Roma (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey Solus, I haven't forgotten! My general is done, was just looking for some pics an etc. Should have him up tomorrow!


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Neither have I forgotten, I'm just lagging behind on posts lately


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

I will have another read through the RP story as this is really interesting. I will probably get a character up later this week. 

But what houses have nobody in them?


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

I will have another read through the RP story as this is really interesting. I will probably get a character up later this week. 

But what houses have nobody in them?


----------



## Roy-o-Roma (Apr 16, 2013)

I have a general in the Crimonoran Theocracy\Holy Ambassery that I am working on. There is another generalfor the republic, but that general is posted. 1 general left, and all houses are open for non general's.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Okay, I will start work on a general for the Imperial/Loyalist then.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

From what I have seen it looks like the following are taken, or were claimed.

Franchescian Establishment
-House Hitale
--Patrician: Santaire
--General: G0arr
--Politician:
--Bishop:

Crimanoran Theocracy
-Holy Ambassery
--Patrician:
--General: Roy-o-Roma
--Politician:
--Bishop:


----------



## Roy-o-Roma (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks G0ar, I missed the Patrician.

Anyhow, I did not get my general posted yet, leak in the roof took priority. Hopefully tonight, barring Murphy doesn't visit me again.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Roy-o-Roma said:


> Thanks G0ar, I missed the Patrician.
> 
> Anyhow, I did not get my general posted yet, leak in the roof took priority. Hopefully tonight, barring Murphy doesn't visit me again.


You mentioned his name....

And I should have mine up today or tomorrow


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Okay, here is my guy. Let me know if i need to change anything. 

Name: Alexander Severus

Title: Dux Repae, Knight if the Emperor

Age: 37

Personality: Alexander is a military man and he fits the part very well and holds himself to a high code of honor. He is known to be very stern and demanding of military men whether they be common soldiers or his officers, but is also very respected for he also cares for his men. It is not uncommon for Alexander to be found among the rankers drinking, drilling, and passing the time.

Alexander, because he is a military man, sometimes has trouble interacting and dealing with Nobles for he sees them as 'pompous imbeciles' and it takes all of self control to show them respect befitting there station.

Appearance: Alexander is a military commander and looks the part. He stands 5'11", has a 210lbs body of hard lean muscle, short dark brown hair, hard piecing grey eyes, and an aura of command that demands respect and obedience. He also has several scars to show for his years of service and combat, most noticeably a thin scar that starts above his left eye and runs straight down through his eyebrow to his jaw line.

Alexander wears the traditional clothes/gear of the Imperial Army at all times. He wears dark brown leather hobnailed boots, a red sleeveless tunic that goes to his knees, and a wide black leather belt. Over this he wears armor that consists of steel greaves, a dark red boiled leather skirt that consisted if strips of leather that hung to the knees, a bronze cuirass that depicts an Eagle with its wings out spread on the chest and has red leather straps that hung from the shoulders to protect the upper arms, a red cloak, and a bronze helmet with a transverse red crest. At his side he carries a well made Gladius with an ivory eagle bead on the pomel and a small dagger.

Personal History: Alexander was born into the extended noble family of the House Autonomat and was therefore raised with many privileges. He attended the best schools, had private tutors, was taught rhetoric and sciences, and never wanted for anything. As a child Alexander was always enthralled by stories and histories of military heroes and always dreamed of being a famous general like his childhood heroes. So Marcus enlisted into the Legions at 18. Because he was a member of the noble family he had option of not serving in the combat units, but Marcus is wanted to prove his worth to command through his deeds and actions so enlisted as a legionary determined to work his way to command through the ranks.

Over the last 19yrs Alexander has risen to the ranks and now holds the title of Dux Repae and used to command the III Army which consists of 4,000 of the hardest and most elite soldiers in the Empire. But do to him falling out of favor with the Noble family for saying that the King shouldnt be all powerful he has been been given the command of 14th Frontier Army and commands only 1700 soldiers.

Marcus has also won several awards for his bravery and actions in combat including a Corona Civica for saving the life of his Prefect and a Corona Aurea for being the first soldier over the walls of an enemy city.

Faction & House: Imperial Loyalists - House Autonomat

Traits:
Steady Attack Doctrine (40) - Alexander believes that the best defense is a good offense and will always seek to keep his enemies on the defensive.

Elastic Defender (30) - When Alexander is forced to be on the defense he will keep his enemy guessing and chasing him until Alexander is ready to fight on his terms.

Unused (10)

Resources: 
Fortress (25) - Alexander has built an impressive military stronghold to base his army in. It is built in the bend of a large river and has 20ft tall, 8ft thick walls with 6ft towers at regular intervals. The fort is big enough to to hold 3000 troops and enough food for 9months.

Special Training (20) - Alexander believes that all military should be ready for war at all times and trains his soldiers well in all forms of warfare.

600 Infantry (15)

200 Calvary (20)

Army:

1st - 5th Hoplite Heavy Infantry - Each unit consists of 50 heavy infantry and is led by a Sergeant. Each soldier has a bronze helmet, cuirass, and greaves, a chainmail shirt that reaches their knees and a large curved rectangular shield. For weapons each soldier has a Gladius, a dagger, and a 8ft Heavy Spear.

1st and 2nd Principe Heavy Infantry- Each unit consists of 50 heavy infantry and is led by a Sergeant. Each soldier has a bronze helmet, cuirass, and greaves, a chainmail shirt that reaches their knees and a large curved rectangular shield. For weapons each soldier has a Gladius, a dagger, and a Battle Axe.

1st - 7th Hastati Light Infantry - Each unit consists of 50 light infantry and is led by a Sergeant. Each soldier has a bronze helmet and greaves and wears a heavy leather Jerkin and has a large curved rectangular shield. For weapons each soldier has a Gladius, a dagger, and 2 Javelins.

8st - 11th Hastati Light Infantry - Each unit consists of 50 light infantry and is led by a Sergeant. Each soldier has a bronze helmet and greaves and wears a heavy leather Jerkin and has a large curved rectangular shield. For weapons each soldier has a Gladius, a dagger, and 6ft Spear.

1st - 6th Archers - Each unit consists of 50 archers and is led by a Sergeant. Each archer is outfitted with a longbow, a quiver of arrows, a leather jerkin, and a steel dagger.

1st and 2nd Skirmishers - Each unit consists of 50 skirmishers and is lead by a sergeant. Each skirmisher is outfitted with a round wooden shield, leather jerkin, a Gladius, and 2 light javelins.

1st and 2nd Mounted Archers - Each unit consists of 35 mounted archers and is led by a sergeant. Each soldier is equipped with a longbow, quiver, steel dagger, leather jerkin, and a horse.

1st - 4th Calvary - Each unit consists if 50 Calvary men and are led by a sergeant. Each calvary man is outfitted with a leather jerkin, bronze helmet, oval shield, a gladius, and a spear. They ride well trained horses.

50 Cataphracts - The Cataphracts of the empire are heavily armored calvary and are led by a Tribune. Each knight is armed with steel plate armor including helmet, a large shield, a lance, a long sword, and a warhorse. The warhorses are armored with chainmail and some plate armor.

30 Praetorians Knights- The Praetorians Knights are the bodyguard to Alexander. They are the hardest and most experienced men in the 14th Frontier Army and are commanded by a Centurion. Each knight is outfitted with a steel cuirass, helmet, and greaves and has a chainmail short under the cuirass that goes to his knees. Each knight also has a large oval shield and a either a long sword or a battle ax. They ride well trained warhorses that have chainmail and steel plate barding.

1st - 6th Scorpion Batteries - Each Scorpion Battery consists of 5 Scorpion Artillery Pieces and their crew. Each Battery is lead by a Master Artilleryman.

1st - 4th Onager Batteries - Each Onager Battery consists of 5 Onagers and their crew. Each Battery is led by a Master Artilleryman. 


Drawbacks: [these will be assigned to you once your character-sheet has been accepted, and will be noted in the third post containing all character-sheets]

Home-Location: [this will be assigned to you once your sheet has been accepted]

Treaties: [this will change as the roleplay progresses, and will be edited into your sheet for you


----------

